# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Derde gebruikt niet voorgeschreven medicijnen

## Leontien

Het meest gebruikelijke is om medicijnen op dokterscecept bij de apotheek op te halen. Nu blijkt dat er meer mensen ook zonder doktersrecept medicijnen kopen en gebruiken. 

"Het aantal mensen dat medicijnen zonder recept gebruikt is even hoog als het aantal dat voorgeschreven medicijnen gebruikt." -NU

Lees verder

Haal jij medicijnen soms ook zonder doktersrecept en welke dan? Waar haal jij ze? Of gebruik je alleen mediciatie als die is voorgeschreven? Deel hieronder je ervaringen!

----------


## Air

Zolang je arts op de hoogte is, lijkt het me geen probleem.

Niet in het artikel genoemd, maar iets wat wel steeds vaker gebeurt: receptplichtige medicijnen zonder recept via internet aanschaffen.

Dat laatste Lijkt me echter niet handig. Via internet is zo'n beetje alles wel te bestellen, maar behalve dat je niet weet wat je precies krijgt, weet je ook niet óf je het krijgt (als het bijvoorbeeld door de douane wordt onderschept) en mocht je het wel krijgen en de medicatie is wat is beloofd, dan nog moet je dik betalen. Zonde van al dat geld dat je maandelijks aan je verzekering kwijt bent.

Verder blijft natuurlijk de vraag of je wel medicatie wilt gebruiken zonder het advies van een huis- of andere arts.

----------


## Ronald68

Als je de doorsnee pijnstiller niet meetelt kan ik de vraag met nee beantwoorden. Ik ben geen dokter, ik heb verstand van elektriciteit. Ieder zijn vak.

----------


## Air

Het lijkt me trouwens wel verstandig dat een arts bij het voorschrijven van een medicijn vraagt of diegene iets gebruikt (medicatie of een voedselsupplement) dat van invloed kan zijn op de werking van dat medicijn. Degene die voorschrijft zal dan wel up-to-date moeten blijven over eventuele wisselwerkingen bij het voor te schrijven medicijn.

----------


## sietske763

ik zit altijd te rommelen met med.
ik neem waar ik me goed bij voel en verandert dat dan verander ik mn med. weer, alleen mn AD ben ik erg consequent mee, heb daar eerder ook veel mee gewisseld en dat was niet goed voor mij.
als ik med niet van HA krijg, koop ik het gewoon in het buitenland....
(sinds kort weet arts daarvan)(en ik weet redelijk veel van med en wisselwerking)

----------


## Air

Beetje zonde van je geld en je weet nooit zeker of de pillen ook bevatten wat je denkt. Tot een paar jaar terug kocht ik ook op het net, tot m'n benzo gebruik uit de klauwen liep...

----------


## sietske763

> Beetje zonde van je geld en je weet nooit zeker of de pillen ook bevatten wat je denkt. Tot een paar jaar terug kocht ik ook op het net, tot m'n benzo gebruik uit de klauwen liep...


ik koop NOOIT van internet, alleen bij degelijke apotheken in het buitenland,
en ik weet ook wat ik koop.
benzo,s kan je trouwens alleen nog in portugal kopen, maar daar zit ik nooit.

----------


## Air

Degelijke apotheken zullen geen receptplichtige zonder recept uitgeven. Ze kunnen wel stellen dat je zelf verantwoordelijk bent voor de invoer in Nederland en dat is gewoonweg illegaal en illegaliteit kan altijd betekenen dat jij (als je niet over een testlaboratorium beschikt) niet zeker weet dat er in je pillen zit wat je denkt (qua stof en/of qua dosis). 

Ook degelijke nederlandse apotheken, die in het buitenland goedkoop medicijnen aanschaften, kregen soms vervalste pillen. 100% zekerheid heb je dus eigenlijk nooit.

Maar goed, het is je eigen geld en je eigen gezondheid en daar zal ik absoluut geen oordeel over vellen, ook omdat ik, zoals gezegd, vroeger ook m'n eigen medicatie bestelde (of dat nu via internetapotheken was, of niet)...

----------


## sietske763

@ air...alles wat ik daar koop(bv diclofenac en codeine en nog wat dingen)werken voor mij net zoals ik ze van arts zou krijgen, dus dan heb ik ws altijd geluk.
en het is echt niet duur hoor!
en als het wel wat meer zou kosten zou ik het ook kopen want ik heb liever een codeine tablet dan dat ik de hele nacht lig te hoesten.

wat bestelde jij dan via internet.....t schijnt nu niet meer te kunnen, een vriendin van mij kocht ook altijd benzo,s via internet/marktplaats maar de advertenties en reacties worden direct verwijderd door de snelle controle.

----------


## Air

Ik heb zo'n beetje alles besteld en daarmee een dikke schuld opgebouwd. De afgelopen jaren kun je inderdaad bijna geen medicijnen kopen die in Amerika als verslavingsgevoelig (of anderzins psychotroop) worden gezien. Het is ook de amerikaanse FDA die hier bovenop zit en vele internetapotheken hebben opgerold, vooral om amerikaanse medicijnfabrikanten te beschermen en zo de kunstmatig hoge medicijnprijzen in stand te houden.

----------

